# 02.23.08 Chilhowee Trip - Weathermen... Get a clue!



## G3_Guy (Feb 24, 2008)

Well,my buddies Robby, David and I took the ol G3 over the mountain this morning to try the clear waters of Chilhowee Lake. This was my first trip over there this winter. The weatherman had called for partly cloudy skies with a temp of around 55. What we ended up with was all cloudy, with drizzle, lot's of wind and a temp of around 40. Around 12:30 the wind finally stopped and the water calmed but by then the fish had stopped bitting. We started out down by the dam around 7:00am and fished from their all the way up to the last ramp before you enter the dragon. We finally called it a day around 2:00pm. All in all we had 9 hook-ups and landed 5. The break down was 3 - SM and 2 - Rainbows. All fish were caught on the FNF and tight-lining. Below are some pics of the day. Check out my Chilhowee gallery for more pics. Thanks to Robby and David for taking the trip over. My apologies to Robby for nearly freezing him to death.  

Chilhowee Gallery Link


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the report and pics! You guys have some beautiful waters and scenery over there.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW - that must be nice catching Rainbows and Smallies out of the same lake.

What is "the dragon?"


----------



## slim357 (Feb 24, 2008)

Jim said:


> Thanks for the report and pics! You guys have some beautiful waters and scenery over there.


agreed the lake looks amazing, nice rainbows as well


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 24, 2008)

That's some pretty mountain scenery and some good fish. Nice catchin!


----------



## mtnman (Feb 24, 2008)

Beautiful scenery and those are some nice Rainbows.


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 24, 2008)

esquired said:


> WOW - that must be nice catching Rainbows and Smallies out of the same lake.
> 
> What is "the dragon?"



Thanks and yeah it's a pretty cool little lake. It's a very small lake in the mountains that is extremely clear. 

"The Dragon" is a stretch of highway that goes through the mountains between TN and NC. It has 318 curves in a span of 11 miles between the 2 states. Check out the link below for information. The FAQ section may be of some interest...  

https://www.tailofthedragon.com/


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks - nice Dragon!


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 24, 2008)

esquired said:


> Thanks - nice Dragon!



No problem. 

Here is a link that tells all about the lake for anyone who is interested.

https://www.tnfish.org/ReservoirLakeInformation_TWRA/TWRA_ChilhoweeReservoirInformation.htm


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 24, 2008)

Beautiful pics and fish G3!! Glad you guys had a good time even though the ol' weatherman missed it again LOL


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice catchin' guys!


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 24, 2008)

They are some nice pics. Trout and bass in the same lake. Must be nice.


----------

